# Ausgewaschenes Bild über DisplayPort



## Ratibor (5. Februar 2014)

*Ausgewaschenes Bild über DisplayPort*

Abend

Ich habe seit 2 tagen den Asus VN279QLB hier stehen und habe mir heute ein displayport kabel besorgt und musste nun feststellen, dass das bild sehr schlecht aussieht. Ein ausgewaschenes, farbloses Bild. Über DVI/HDMI Kabel ist das Bild sogar um einies besser und das obwohl nvidia ja mit hdmi starke probleme hat. Woran kann das liegen? Hat nvidia etwa auch mit dem displayport anschluss Probleme? 

grüße


----------



## mmayr (5. Februar 2014)

Kabel kaputt? Teste es mal wo anders.


----------



## Wanderer (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ausgewaschenes Bild über DisplayPort*

Nvidia hat auch den Displaport verkackt. Schau hier: klick und klack (hier: letztes Drittel des Artikels)
Lösungsmöglichkeit siehe Kommentar 3.12.


----------



## Starshiptrooper (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ausgewaschenes Bild über DisplayPort*

Das Problem das du beschreibst ist, dass der Nvidia Treiber im Gegensatz zum AMD Treiber keine
Einstellung hat, um für den HDMI Anschluß "Full Range RGB" zu aktivieren, also immer auf "Limited Range RGB" läuft.
Um Full Range für den HDMI Ausgang einer Nvidia Graka zu aktivieren gibt es ein kleines Tool, was sich "NV RGBFullrangeToggle" schimpft.

Nvidia GPU? HDMI connection? Please read. - [H]ard|Forum

Ich wage allerdings zu bezweifeln, dass das mit den Problemen am Displayport des TE zu tun hat.
Selbst unter Limited Range hab ich sowohl am HDMI, wie auch am Displayport Ausgang ein super Bild.


----------



## JoM79 (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ausgewaschenes Bild über DisplayPort*

Kannst auch im Nvidia Treiber ne benutzdefinierte Auflösung mit z.B. 58Hz erstellen.
Damit wird der Monitor nicht mehr als HD Gerät behandelt und das volle RGB Spektrum genutzt.
Über HDMI sollte das gleiche Problem sein und DVI hat der Monitor nicht.
Andere Frage, fiept dein Modell?


----------



## Ratibor (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ausgewaschenes Bild über DisplayPort*

Danke für die Antworten. Das Kabel habe ich heute erst gekauft weshalb ich einfach mal guter hoffnung bin dass es nicht kaputt ist.  

Na sehr klasse... 500 euro für etwas das nicht funzt wie es funzen soll... was ist nur los mit der technik von heute?  

@Star danke ich werde mir das mal anschauen.  

@Jom Auf 58 will ich die hz nicht einstellen da ich eigentlich vor hatte (falls ich den moni behalten sollte was allerdings eher nihct der fall ist) auf 75 hz zu übertakten.
Also mich haute das bild mit hdmi nicht um und dachte dass es womöglich das gleiche problem ist wie mit meinem sony tv... deshalb ging ich heute los um mit ein displayport kabel zu kaufen aber wie gesagt ist das bild über hdmi nicht annähernd so ausgewaschen wie über displayport... O_o 

grüße


----------



## yingtao (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ausgewaschenes Bild über DisplayPort*

Im Nvidia Treiber gibt es doch unter "Desktop-Farbeinstellungen anpassen" den Punkt "digitales Farbformat" was man einfach auf RGB stellen kann, damit der volle Umfang genutzt wird (bei HDMI sollte zusätzlich eingestellt werden, dass Programme als Desktop-Programm behandelt werden). Wenn der Monitor zuvor per HDMI angeschlossen war, kann es sein das der Treiber den Monitor als TV Gerät erkannt hatte und dann da nen beschränkten Farbumfang eingestellt hat. Unter dem Punkt "Video-Farbeinstellungen anpassen" kann man dann auch noch das Farbformat auf voll umstellen, da Nvidia dort "beschränkt" als Standard eingestellt hat.

Ansonsten ist es wichtig, das der Monitor auch auf das richtige Farbformat eingestellt ist (kenn mich dem Monitor jetzt aber nicht aus). Außerdem kann die gewählte Auflösung in Kombination mit der eingestellten Wiederholrate die Farbwiedergabe beeinflussen. Bei meinem alten LG waren die Farben bei niedrigeren Auflösungen auch ausgewaschen und bei höheren Wiederholraten (hatte den auf 72Hz übertaktet) wurden die Farben dunkler.

Vielleicht werden die Farben auch jetzt einfach per Display Port richtig angezeigt und wurden vorher falsch angezeigt und das hellere Bild ist einfach ungewohnt.


----------



## Starshiptrooper (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ausgewaschenes Bild über DisplayPort*



Ratibor schrieb:


> was ist nur los mit der technik von heute?



Es liegt nicht an der Technik wie hier behauptet wurde, von wegen "verkackt".
Es ist einzig eine fehlende, nicht wählbare, Treibereinstellung, die übrigens
AMD auch erst später nachgeliefert hat.
Leider Nvidia ja nicht, was aber durch das von mir verlinkte Tool oder den Tip
von JoM79 auch kein Problem mehr ist, außer das man immer noch selbst Hand anlegen muss.

@yingtao
Das im Nvidia Treiber hinterlegte Digitale Farbformat ist eben nur Limited Range
und eine Umstellung auf Desktop-Programme funzt eben auch nicht.
Eine Umstellung der Video Farbeinstellung betrifft allein die Videoausgabe, die vom jeweiligen Player eh auf Full Range eingestellt wird.
Alles andere wie Spiele, Programme, Desktop etc. bleibt wie gehabt bei Limited Range.

 @Ratibor
 Hier
http://www.mordorhq.com/showthread....-using-HDMI-and-getting-accurate-color-format
 kann man auch sehen was dieses Tool macht, damit die Ausgabe in Full Range RGB erfolgt.


----------



## Ratibor (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ausgewaschenes Bild über DisplayPort*

Soo ich habe das Programm nun mal benutzt und bin etwas verwirrt... über HDMI hat sich das Bild verändert allerdings nicht nur zum positiven... Was ich mich frage ist ob dieses Programm wirklich alles zu 100% richtig macht und ob es das gleiche Bild ist wie es über DVI wäre wenn der monitor denn einen dvi anschluss hätte. Über HDMI habe ich nun sattere Farben schwarz ist wirklich schwarz allerdings schon etwas zu schwarz... Bei L4d2 z.b. kann ich den helligkeitsregler auf das hellste stellen und habe in dunklen bereichen immer noch ein etwas zu dunkles Bild... es sieht aus als hätte ich einfach den gammawert verändert um kräftigere farben zu bekommen. Bei Bioshock infinite macht der helligkeitsregler keinen sinn mehr... von den 3 bildern soll das mittlere gerade noch so erkennbar sein wenn ich das allerdings so einstelle ist das bild dann viel zu hell und muss somit selber herumexperimentieren. 
Über DisplayPort hat sich einfach mal absolut garnichts verändert... das Bild ist immer noch ausgewaschen. Battlefield 3 habe ich auch kurz mal probiert... dort bin ich in ein relativ dunkles gebäude gegangen welches aber seit dem programm zu dunkel aussieht. Womöglich ist es der Monitor ich weiß es nicht... Trotzdem frage ich mich wie sehr man sich auf das programm verlassen kann?

grüße 

EDIT: @JOM Nein fiepen tut mein moni nicht 

EDIT: @Star  Ich habe jetzt mal gelesen was die leute im forum von deinem link so geschrieben haben und da sind mindestens 2 Leute welche das gleiche sagen wie ich. =O Und zwar dass dieser black crush entsteht... Das Progi scheint also tatsächlich nicht wirklich richtig zu funktionieren. :/ schade...


----------



## JoM79 (6. Februar 2014)

Sei froh das er nicht fiept.
Bei VA Panels schaltet sich bei schwarzem Bild die Hintergrundbeleuchtung ab, aber auch nur wenn es wirklich schwarz ist.
Wenn dir das zu dunkel ist, musst du ne andere Panelart nehmen.
Oder du greifst zu einem BenQ mit Black Equalizer.


----------



## Ratibor (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ausgewaschenes Bild über DisplayPort*

@Jom  Bist du dir sicher, dass das am Monitor liegt? Ein guter schwarzwert ist ja schön und gut nur geht seit dem programm ja in dunklen bereichen garnichts mehr... das sieht wirklich so aus als hätte ich die gammawerte zu verändert damit die farben schön kräftig sind nur eben viel zu stark. Das ist die reinste matschepampe und der moni soll ja laut prad keine probleme damit haben... Der Monitor geht aber 100% zurück da das nicht das einzige problem ist. Z.b. schmiert der monitor bei dunklen farben sehr stark was zum spielen nicht sehr geeignet ist... es wirkt in dunkleren bereichen sogar so als ob das spiel langsamer wird genauso wie bei meinem sony tv.

@Starship Warum das Programm bei DisplayPort nichts verändert weißt du nicht?

grüße


----------



## JoM79 (7. Februar 2014)

Also ich hab das direkt über den nvidia Treiber gemacht und da klappt das einwandfrei.


----------



## BenGun_ (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ausgewaschenes Bild über DisplayPort*



Starshiptrooper schrieb:


> Das Problem das du beschreibst ist, dass der Nvidia Treiber im Gegensatz zum AMD Treiber keine
> Einstellung hat, um für den HDMI Anschluß "Full Range RGB" zu aktivieren, also immer auf "Limited Range RGB" läuft.
> Um Full Range für den HDMI Ausgang einer Nvidia Graka zu aktivieren gibt es ein kleines Tool, was sich "NV RGBFullrangeToggle" schimpft.
> 
> ...



Hammer vielen Dank, alles was ich probiert habe über Schwarzwerteinstellung, digitale Farbanpassung, Helligkeit, Gamma etc. versucht habe anzupassen endlich die Lösung.
Frage mich wieso sowas nicht jeder in seiner Signatur hat und es in jedem Nvidia Test erwähnt wird ^^


----------



## Starshiptrooper (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ausgewaschenes Bild über DisplayPort*

Freud mich das ich dir helfen konnte!
Hast recht, ist ziemlich unverständlich, dass diese fehlende Funktion im Nvidia Treiber 
gerade bei Tests außen vor gelassen wird, obwohl es im Grunde bekannt ist.



> Warum das Programm bei DisplayPort nichts verändert weißt du nicht?


 Kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.
Soweit mir bekannt soll es ja nur den HDMI Ausgang betreffen.
Ich selbst habe auch kein Problem mit dem Display Port wie von dir geschildert.
Aber du kannst es ja mit dem Tool trotzdem mal probieren.
Vielleicht hilft es bei dir ja auch.
Auf alle Fälle empfehle ich es in jedem Fall, damit diese Limitierung der RGB Ausgabe
beseitigt wird.



> Also ich hab das direkt über den nvidia Treiber gemacht und da klappt das einwandfrei.


 
 Das funktioniert mit dem Nvidia Treiber nur bei der Videoausgabe zu finden unter Video Farbeinstellungen.
 Alle anderen Einstellungen bleiben auf Limited Range RGB.
 Für die Videoausgabe kann man Full oder Limited Range auswählen drum funktioniert es da, *aber*
*auch nur da!*

 Wenn du den Unterschied nicht siehst ist das eine Sache, allerdings bedeutet das noch lange nicht,
 dass es funktionieren würde, da im Nvidia Treiber in den Desktop Farbeinstellungen nur RGB ausgewählt werden kann und das ist eben
 bei Nvidia derzeit noch Limited Range.

*Bevor Nvidia diese Funktion in den Desktop Farbeinstellung nicht hinzufügt geht es einfach nicht !!! *


----------



## JoM79 (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ausgewaschenes Bild über DisplayPort*



Starshiptrooper schrieb:


> Das funktioniert mit dem Nvidia Treiber nur bei der Videoausgabe zu finden unter Video Farbeinstellungen.
> Alle anderen Einstellungen bleiben auf Limited Range RGB.
> Für die Videoausgabe kann man Full oder Limited Range auswählen drum funktioniert es da, *aber*
> *auch nur da!*
> ...


 
Ich habe nichts in der Video Farbeinstellung verändert, sondern direkt bei den Treibereinstellungen eine benutzerdefinierte Auflösung erstellt.
Einfach eine Hz Zahl nehmen, die nicht automatisch vorgegeben ist.
Bei mir waren das 58Hz und damit funktioniert das einwandfrei, weil der Treiber den Monitor nicht mehr als HDTV behandelt.
Und das brauchts du auch nicht fett schreiben, das weiss ich auch so.


----------



## Starshiptrooper (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ausgewaschenes Bild über DisplayPort*

Das geht natürlich auch wie ja schon mal erwähnt wurde.
 Davon hast du aber auch in deinem letzten Post nichts geschrieben,
 deshalb mein Kommentar dazu.


----------



## Ratibor (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ausgewaschenes Bild über DisplayPort*

@ Star  Selbst mit dem Tool passiert über displayport garnichts... das bild bleibt ausgewaschen warum auch immer.  Was solls der moni geht eh zurück und falls der nächste das gleiche Problem haben sollte wirds wahrscheinlich die karte sein^_^ ...

grüße


----------



## Superwip (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ausgewaschenes Bild über DisplayPort*

Hast du schon versucht die Farbtiefe zu verändern?

Vielleicht ist sie ja auch 10Bit gestellt oder so...


----------



## Ratibor (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ausgewaschenes Bild über DisplayPort*

hmm danke für den tipp... wo genau kann ich das einstellen? Im nvidia treiber?

EDIT: Habe jetzt mal wieder mal das displayport kabel angeschlossen und seltsamerweise habe ich plötzlich das gleiche bild wie bei dmi... es ist aus welchem grund auch immer nicht mehr ausgewaschen obwohl es davor durchgehend der fall war und das auch nach mehreren malen raus und wieder reinstecken. 

Was ich gestern gemacht habe ist das hier...
http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/specials/signalpegel/signalpegel-teil2.html

Es hatte gestern aber absolut nichts verändert auch beim displayport anschluss selbst nacht aktualisierung nicht. Womöglich war ein neustart des computers nötig nur frage ich mich warum das tool von Star selbst nach neustart 0 auswirkungen auf das bild über displayport hatte. Langsam habe ich aber den verdacht, dass entweder mit dem displayport anschluss vom monitor oder meiner karte etwas nicht stimmt oder eben mit dem neuen kabel. Es scheint eine art wackelkontakt zu sein denn manchmal spielt der monitor verrückt... es treten kurz wenige vertikale striche auf dem bildschirm auf und dann schlatet der monitor sich an und wieder aus (das problem tritt nur über displayport auf). Manchmal passiert es alle paar minuten 1-2 mal aber kurz nach dem anschließen spielter der moni komplett verrückt und es passierte 10-15 mal jede 1-2 sekunden... Lustige geschichte... Das bild zumindest ist jetzt wohl so wies sein soll (oh der moni spinnt gerade wieder >) warum weiß ich nicht.

grüße


----------



## Starshiptrooper (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ausgewaschenes Bild über DisplayPort*

Dieses Tool ist ja nur dafür da Full RGB zu aktivieren.
 Wenn du ein verwaschenes Bild hast liegt das sicher nicht daran, dass es nur auf Limited RGB ausgegeben wird.
 Also gibt es im Grunde nur 3 Fehlerquellen.
 1. Kabel
 2. Displayporteingang Monitor
 3. Displayportausgang Graka

 Wäre halt gut wenn du an einem anderen Monitor und/oder Graka testen könntest ob es da funzt.


----------



## Ratibor (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ausgewaschenes Bild über DisplayPort*

Naja das seltsame ist ja dass es plötzlich nicht mehr verwaschen ist allerdings gibts eben trotzdem noch probleme und zwar dieser wackelkontakt... muss ich dann in zukunft mal herausfinden woran es liegt.


----------



## hellm (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ausgewaschenes Bild über DisplayPort*

wenn ich das mal aufwärmen darf, ich habe ebenfalls den Asus VN279QLB, selbes problem, monitor wird als tv erkannt (nvidia: )

ich hab nach einiger recherche eine sehr simple und schnelle lösung gefunden:
Custom Resolution Utility (CRU)

das tool einmalig ausführen, den haken bei "include extension block" entfernen und auf "ok" klicken. nach einem restart ist alles so wie es sein sollte, grauschleier ist weg. nötig nach jedem treiberupdate.


----------



## JoM79 (14. Mai 2014)

Diese und andere Lösungen sind schon länger bekannt und wurden auch des öfteren besprochen.
Und Glückwunsch wenn dein Asus nicht fiept.


----------



## hellm (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ausgewaschenes Bild über DisplayPort*

also wenn es den thread hier schon gab und eben diese lösung schon angeboten wurde, gib mir mal den link, möchte mich auch am schimpfen beteiligen. ich finde da hier von genau meinm monitor die rede ist, und eben diese lösung nicht angeboten wurde, hab ichs halt mal gepostet. ansonsten verzeihung 

was das fiepen angeht, testest du asus-monitore und 9 von 10 fiepen oder was hat es damit auf sich? gerade das hier angesprochene modell hat eher mit pixelfehlern zu kämpfen, über fiepen hat sich meines wissens noch niemand beschwert in irgendwelchen produktbewertungen. du wirst lachen, das ist übrigens monitor nr. 4, von den 3 vorherigen (gingen alle direkt an asus zurück) hat auch keiner gefiept.


----------



## JoM79 (15. Mai 2014)

hellm schrieb:


> also wenn es den thread hier schon gab und eben diese lösung schon angeboten wurde, gib mir mal den link, möchte mich auch am schimpfen beteiligen. ich finde da hier von genau meinm monitor die rede ist, und eben diese lösung nicht angeboten wurde, hab ichs halt mal gepostet. ansonsten verzeihung
> 
> was das fiepen angeht, testest du asus-monitore und 9 von 10 fiepen oder was hat es damit auf sich? gerade das hier angesprochene modell hat eher mit pixelfehlern zu kämpfen, über fiepen hat sich meines wissens noch niemand beschwert in irgendwelchen produktbewertungen. du wirst lachen, das ist übrigens monitor nr. 4, von den 3 vorherigen (gingen alle direkt an asus zurück) hat auch keiner gefiept.



Es wurde in mehreren Threads erwähnt, einen bestimmten gibt es leider nicht dafür.
Es geht mir nicht um Asus, sondern den Asus VN279QLB. 
Und hatte den 4mal da und alle haben gefiept, naja ausser bei 100% Helligkeit.
Ich hatte dann keine Lust mehr auf dieses ewige getausche und darf mich jetzt immer noch mit dem Asus Support rumquälen,  dass ich mein Geld wieder kriege.


----------



## hellm (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ausgewaschenes Bild über DisplayPort*

ja, richtig, ich erninnere mich. wir sind uns hier schonmal über den weg gelaufen. naja dann bin ich doppelt froh, denn pixelfehler hat er auch nicht. helligkeit hab ich auf allen modis bei 50-60%, kein fiepen, also fein raus. sollte aber auch der standard sein, laut dem test bei prad.
naja ich drück dir weiterhin die daumen, und jetzt steht das mit dem cru halt nochmal da, dann findet es in zukunft auch jeder.
ah und wer seinem ärger luft machen will (evtl mit der chance das sich dann doch mal ein praktikant bei nv damit beschäftigt):
NVIDIA Display Driver Feedback


----------

